# shaving goats?



## HeavenViewRanch

This is my first year showing and I see some people shaving their goats would a NG in a dairy show have to be trimmed?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Sorry for not knowing, but what is NG


----------



## mariarose

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sorry for not knowing, but what is NG


They have a Nigerian Dwarf. It is also commonly abbreviated ND. They are a miniature Dairy Breed. One of my bucks is a ND. He gets bred to most of my Yearlings because the kids are small and makes for an easier birth. (I am not trying to breed purebreds, you see.)


----------



## HeavenViewRanch

Sorry I meant to to put ND but yes a Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm pretty sure all dairy goats are supposed to be shaved.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, any goat you're showing at an ADGA show or a show like it will need to be clipped.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Yes. If you are showing for 4-H or for ADGA your goat will need to be clipped. There are some videos on Youtube on how to do a clip job. Make sure you watch one with a dairy doe. We show for 4-H and ADGA, so feel free to PM me if you want some tips...


----------



## HeavenViewRanch

Thanks I will look up some videos  how far in advance do I clip her? Fair is in september.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Usually 10 days before show is a good time to clip them. It gives you enough time to spot any mistakes you may have made and time to fix them and it gives the goat time to grow its hair out a bit and have the coat color be more vibrant.


----------



## margaret

Yeah, 10 days is usually good timing, unless it's black:lol: then do them like 3 weeks ahead


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I've done it the day before with a #7 blade, or 2.5-3 weeks before with a #10. Don't forget to sunscreen them for a few days, if they are pink skinned they'll need sunscreen and a shirt on.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Do they still need sunscreen with a 5 blade?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Usually not, a #5 leave it at a 1/4", a #7 leave hair at 1/8", a #10 leaves it at 1/16". 

With a #7 I still use sunscreen for about a week on my pink skin goats.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good to know  thanx!


----------



## HeavenViewRanch

She is black buckskin with black skin so i'll do it around 3 it sounds like


----------



## fernlily

I had no idea I need to learn to clip. Such a beginnet. My babies come june 15


----------



## margaret

You will only need to clip them if you will be showing them. If they are pets, you can shave them if you want to, but you don't have to


----------



## fernlily

Do i clip for 4H show too or just goat shows


----------



## margaret

I don't do 4H, but I would imagine you clip for those shows


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Yes for 4H you clip them and compete in fitting and showmanship as well as breed classes.


----------



## Frosty

I spent the weekend clipping my goats. show is in two weeks. Now I got to take the ones I am going to show and pretty them up so to speak. I had my blades all sharpened and I am not pleased at all. I am going to buy a new blade to pretty them up. when you say sizes are you talking about the blade it self or the black ends that go on them. Also has anyone ever registered a doe the color it was born and clipped them next spring and get a completely different color. lol


----------



## margaret

The blade itself. What size did you use?
And yes, some of them COMPLETELY different when shaved! It's crazy, especially in chamoisee does.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm kinda glad this subject came up again.. there is a show this weekend but I haven't clipped the goats bc the weather has been crazy one day it's over 90 and the next day it's cold and rainy... I don't want my goats getting sick. Would an ADGA show let you enter if the goats were not shaved? And no I will not be putting sweaters on them every day for three weeks until their fur grows, the foxtails out here are rediculous, I would have to get them a new shirt every day :lol:


----------



## Frosty

Thanks Margaret. I will let you know about the blades they are out in the barn right now. I honestly didnt' know they had a number on them. wow learn something new every day.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I don't think it's a requirement to clip them. When I show I'm going to wash and brush their coats and clip their udders and bellies.


----------



## margaret

It isn't a requirement, but they look a million times better clipped down. 
I personally won't take any of my goats to a show without clipping them.


----------



## fernlily

More to learn!


----------



## Frosty

what brand of clippers are you using. I cannot find any numbers on mine. I have a wahl. Next time I go to the store I will look at the boxes. Maybe I can google it on line.


----------



## nicolemackenzie

It should have a number on the blade


----------



## HoosierShadow

If you are showing 4-H, you need to find out the rules and requirements. I know at all of the county shows I've been to that have dairy classes, all of the dairy goats were shaved, except for maybe the really young kids. They are either shaved, or have very short, recently cut hair.

Dairy looks like it might be similar to Market. If so, the blade size is #7. But if you need to go shorter, then you'd want a #10 blade. That one goes down very short. So if you use a #10 beware that your goats can get sunburned, so you might want to put something on them to protect their skin (I've used sunblock in the past).

Andis makes really good clippers. My kids have a pair that a friend on this forum recommended from Estep goat supply's website. This is really a great set, it has small comb set that you attach to your clipper blade for different hair lengths, it has the #10 blade that comes with the clipper, and an additional #10 & #7, and blade oil.
Here's the link:
http://www.esteplivestocksupply.com/andis-clipper-package-special-valued-221-85-save-62-90/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Unless it's a fuzzy goat show for the dairy goats, it's a good idea to clip them. Unclipped does at a non-fuzzy show will be marked down most likely, they are supposed to be fitted, if not you will most likely have others placing over you because of it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Eh it's too cold... Probably just won't go then


----------



## Cadence

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'm kinda glad this subject came up again.. there is a show this weekend but I haven't clipped the goats bc the weather has been crazy one day it's over 90 and the next day it's cold and rainy... I don't want my goats getting sick. Would an ADGA show let you enter if the goats were not shaved? And no I will not be putting sweaters on them every day for three weeks until their fur grows, the foxtails out here are rediculous, I would have to get them a new shirt every day :lol:


Which show are you thinking of going to? At least one of the CA shows this weekend is being judged by people who managed dairies and are somewhat use to looking at unclipped goats. I would think you wouldn't be overlooked immediately at that show.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Mid state, there is another in CA this weekend ?


----------



## Cadence

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Mid state, there is another in CA this weekend ?


Yea, both Paso (Mid state) and REDGA (Petaluma)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

REDGA is closer to me by almost an hour! Is there a way you can send me the link with info?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh I just found it! Thanx!


----------



## margaret

Dee how cold is it?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

margaret said:


> Dee how cold is it?


Idk, cold enough for me to feel cold with a sweater on... My house was cold last night, I really wanted a fire..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh and really windy so it makes it feel colder and my bucks shelter only has one wall and they knocked down the tarp so no wind protection right now..


----------

